# Jim's Fish Camp



## McPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

I was just wondering about some attitude associated with Jim's fish camp. anyone had problems there?

I understand it's private owned...I dropped in to check out the landing was setting at idle for a couple minutes when the owner came out and ran me off. Just looking at new water to fish any suggestions on friendlier establishment to launch in the close area.
I'm from Baldwin Co.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jim is the textbook definition of an egotistical prick. There's no better way to say it, so I'm not going to apologize. 

The dude lives in a fantasy world in which he believes he owns the holy grail of yacht marinas, when in reality he owns a shitty, overpriced boat launch & a joke of a tackle shop. 

I say overpriced because you aren't even allowed to park there without paying. I had a similar experience to what you described there. We were waiting for a buddy with his boat to get there. Car was in idle & we were in a spot far away from the launch (in an empty parking lot by the way) & Jim came out & made a huge scene over us not paying to park in his lot. 

Needless to say, we ended up launching at Smith's instead, I really like that place.


----------



## McPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you for the post, if I treated potential customers like that my family would starve.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

McPhil said:


> Thank you for the post, if I treated potential customers like that my family would starve.


Not a problem man. 

Just can't understand the thought process of guys like that. At the lure company I work at, we treat customers with respect, no matter what. If there's an issue or we're in the wrong, we do what we can to make it right. & we most definitely don't belittle potential customers or make them feel stupid for not knowing something.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

You can launch for free (attitude free as well) at the Archie Glover public ramp off Avalon Boulevard, just north of I-10.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I would also suggest Smiths. I have never launched at Jim's but you will be hard pressed to find any good reviews of that place on this forum.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i launched there a few times during archery season, dude wouldn't even laugh at my jokes.... jerk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Well I always thought he just had a problem with kayakers. It's at least good to know he's a dick to everyone else too...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't launch there a lot but when I do, he's always been friendly to me. Maybe you guys just hit him on a bad day ?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

welldoya said:


> I don't launch there a lot but when I do, he's always been friendly to me. Maybe you guys just hit him on a bad day ?


Sounds to me like he has a lot of bad days. 

Either way, having a "bad day" is still a piss poor excuse to belittle potential customers & treat them like shit.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

His name is RICK. Jim was his father in law


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> His name is RICK. Jim was his father in law


Rick the d.... I'll leave it alone. Ramps are terrible anyways


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

born2fizh said:


> His name is RICK. Jim was his father in law


That's why he's always pissed off. I'd be mad to if everyone called me Jim all the time.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

born2fizh said:


> His name is RICK. Jim was his father in law


Hmm, I think that's a better name anyways. 

"Rick the Prick's Fish Camp - Where Customer Satisfaction is Our Highest Priority on Our List of Priorities We Don't Give a Shit About!"

It's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I've had different experience with him. I take my 5 yo grandson there and he lets him feed the pet bass under the dock.But I like smith better.I have read a lot of negative stuff about him.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Ditto everything said about Jim's


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

ThaFish said:


> Sounds to me like he has a lot of bad days.
> 
> Either way, having a "bad day" is still a piss poor excuse to belittle potential customers & treat them like shit.


Can't comment on your experience since I wasn't there. Can only relay my experience and it's always been good.
Maybe he's had some problems with people hanging around and that's why he snapped at you. I don't know.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

If I remember my geneology - Jim died & left it to his wife - Her name was Myrtle, or Bernice or some cool old lady name like that - She was the fisherman! I remember that she was catching coolers full of big shellcrackers one spring but wouldn't even take Jim because he couldn't keep the location secret! me and a buddy had fished into the afternoon and didn't even have enough for supper when she came flying by us in one of the old piece of crap boats that they rented - we knew because we were in one too! difference was we had a 20HP old brown Mercury and she was running a Chrysler with no visible numbers - When she went by us we throwed our poles down and took off behind her. About a mile above the X's all traces of her wake & motor trail disappeared - she had smoked us. She pulled back in as we were putting our outboard back in the trunk - Ice chest full of titty shellcrackers - she just grinned and I remember Jim came out & started cleaning them! Pretty sure the guy that runs it now is their son or maybe even grandson, I haven't launched there in 20 years


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep guys a dick, we launch there during hunting season because it's a lot closer to some of our spots and with a small motor the time saved is kinda worth the hassle but fishing season and any general boating we always put in at smiths it's much nicer ramps and the law usually hangs around to keep the trash away.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm popping the popcorn.
Whyme.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Smith's was closed for a while a few years ago. I will have to check it out. Doesn't the current run pretty good thru there ? Sometimes a current can make loading a boat a pain.
But then, whether you launch at Smith's or Jim's really depends on what river you want to fish unless you want to run all around the point in the bay. Either that or be able to pick your way thru the canals connecting them.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I'll sit at home before I give that asshole money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmark It (Jun 14, 2013)

I used to put in at this landing with my dad in the 70's and the lady was very nice. I moved back to Pensacola 12 years ago and put in there a few time, but will never again. The first few times I put in, the guy was very rude and I just thought he is having a bad day. After the third time, He is just a prick.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I've seen both sides from them...but never too bad where you have to go off...The last couple a 3 times were very pleasant...They give my boys candy everytime I go in...From my point of view, they have to camp out at that fish camp everyday to collect 5 bucks from who they can and sell a few crickets, a few shrimp...I could not exist on the profit made there...The guy probably barely keeps bait, especially in the winter....I know I'm a grumpy, moody S.O.B. on a good day, add money struggles and I'm no good to be around...

So I'm appreciative that we have a bait shop up North...I can guarantee that no one would invest money to make a better bait shop there...basic supply and demand


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ethel, Edna, Mavis??? Somebody help me out. What was her name??


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Edwina??


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> Edwina??


I have been going to Jim's since 1965. According to my recollection the lady was Bessie Fuqua.


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Anybody remember the hand painted sign in the late 60's and early 70s that said "don't block ramp pleace". I was a yougun and maybe in the 5th grade and I pointed out that "please" was misspelled and my dad was kind of a jokester and he looked at me and asked "you sure about that?"


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I painted their first store bought sign around 84. Replaced it with a vinyl one after Ivan. Bout time for a new one I imagine. I have had a few misspellings in 35 years, but never "pleace"


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Try'n Hard said:


> I painted their first store bought sign around 84. Replaced it with a vinyl one after Ivan. Bout time for a new one I imagine


I think James "Jim" Fuqua passed around '75 and Bessie ran it till around '95 and passed away shortly thereafter.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Bessie!!!! Thank you!! I was gonna have a hard time sleeping trying to remember that


----------



## McPhil (Mar 10, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## DAY OF REST (Dec 7, 2013)

McPhil said:


> I was just wondering about some attitude associated with Jim's fish camp. anyone had problems there?
> 
> I understand it's private owned...I dropped in to check out the landing was setting at idle for a couple minutes when the owner came out and ran me off. Just looking at new water to fish any suggestions on friendlier establishment to launch in the close area.
> I'm from Baldwin Co.


Rick the Biggest prick ever. That fucker will never get another dime from me. I use to buy all my bait shrimp from him when going fishing. He crossed me wrong during Gator season 2 years ago. He can eat shit & get ate by a gator as far as im concerned. Im glad to know im not the only one who dislike Rick the prick at Jims


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

23 yrs ago......I launched my 162 Scout there.....After retreiving my boat....and having to get the boat partly on the trailer...Then pull up and pull the boat up the rest of the way...Because the ramp is not designed right.....To short...To steep. I went inside and told them.......You should be ashamed for charging to use that POS ramp. Thats the first and last time being there.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep my boat there at Jim's, and have for 2 years now. Mine is the little skiff in the second stall from the ramps under covered area. Rick has never been ugly to me, but he is quick to run off looki-loos. Long story short, if you are a paying customer he's fine, but if you're not, his opinion is you don't have any business on the property. If you don't have a trailer, and you pull up there to hang out and eat your lunch with a nice water view, you can bet you are going to be run off. You know what? I'm just fine with that. I don't have to worry about leaving my boat there with my trolling motor attached and I don't panic if I leave my tackle box on the boat. Contrast this with Swamp House or Smith's which offer zero security. Rick also lives on the property with his wife, and his grandson frequently visits, so that may make him exceptionally vigilant.

Although both admittedly have better ramps, Both Swamp House and Smith's have serious drawbacks for me.

1. Smith's looks like a homeless camp on the water. It's filled with derelict boats and many times, derelict people. I have been approached by vagrants/meth heads at Smith's, but not Swamp House. I won't launch at Smith's anymore without my pistol in my pocket.

2. There is zero ownership presence ever at Smith's or Swamp House should you have a problem or need assistance with anything.

3. Swamp House has sunken and half sunken boats all over the property and has a large area that as completely silted in to dry land now. There is a boat that has been sitting on the bottom for years directly by the boat ramp that prevents that entire side of dock from being used. 

4. Other than cutting the grass at Swamp House, there seems to be almost zero effort put into maintenance or upkeep on either property. 

5. Smith's docks and boardwalks are rotten in most places and dangerous.

6. Neither Smith's or Swamp House sells bait of any kind. Where is the closest next place to buy live shrimp?

5. Neither offers covered slips.

6. Neither has a public flush toilet available.

Long story short, Rick is not an asshole, he is crotchety, but a lot of you salty fuckers are too. He cares and takes care of his place, and doesn't have patience for people who are there to waste his time. He's great to my son and is always great with his grandson when I have seen him. 

These are my opinions, obviously, your mileage may vary.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I hafta agree with you, Smith’s is an absolute mess and Swamphouse is not far behind.
Is anybody running those places as businesses?
Swamphouse could be nice with a little work.
Do you keep your boat in the water or up on a lift?
I see where Jim’s built several new stalls.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Corpsman, don't let Jim's find out you gator hunt or you might come back to your boat on the bottom... my buddy's launched there a few years ago and killed a gator right at daylight, and banned for life from Joms because he apparently didn't like them killing alligators. We launched there one time and asked us if we were gator hunting and when we said yes he told us to go to Smith's....

Fuck that old bastard. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

John, He knows I hunt and has given me tips on where he has spotted them. None worked out, but he has never told me he had anything against gator hunting.Not saying he doesn't, he has just never said anything to me. There is a duck boat with a mud motor that stays there. He has 13 acres way down the river he owns that he let me put a feeder on and hunt for free. I am not doubting these negative experiences folks have had, I have just never had them and get along good with him.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I only go every now and then to buy some bait but, the last time I went and purchased some worms I was interrogated for several minutes why I didn't need a launch


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I hafta agree with you, Smith’s is an absolute mess and Swamphouse is not far behind.
> Is anybody running those places as businesses?
> Swamphouse could be nice with a little work.
> Do you keep your boat in the water or up on a lift?
> I see where Jim’s built several new stalls.


I keep mine in the water with bottom paint, but the guy next to me just installed a lift. If I want a lift, I can have one put in, but I just can't see springing for it in a rental slip. It would be mine, and I could take it with me when I left, but I don't live directly on the water. I may or may not be there long. I am trying to work with a deal with a neighbor right now that does live on the water, has a covered lift, but does not own a boat.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Gulf Breeze should hire Rick to run Shoreline for a season or two to “spruce the place up.”


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Probably should’ve got the boats out yesterday


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, the guy has problems. It used to be a great place to launch and enjoyable talking to other fishermen and whatnot. Not anymore. Even puts a cable across the entrance after a certain hour (early). Can't go in, not sure if he'll open it to let you out if you'd already launched earlier? 
I hope I'm not double posting this, but there's a launch at Floridatown, but it is very shallow like over at Dickerson City launch. It's a get launch for yaks tho.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m thinking Rick might have had some problems with trespassers and/or theft.
As was said previously he started putting a cable across the entrance at night and I noticed he’s put up new steel fencing along the road.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe he's going to fortify the premises like a prison compound to imprison himself? IDK, some people are just strange.
If you look back, during the good times there, ALL the slips were FULL and people on waiting list to snag one.
Now, there may be a couple boats or 3 there. Certainly not thriving, thats for sure.


----------



## Bluetick1969 (Jul 22, 2020)

Gator McKlusky said:


> I have been going to Jim's since 1965. According to my recollection the lady was Bessie Fuqua.


Bessie had a fish camp were the new fishing pier is.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Wasn’t there another camp either at the fishing pier or the next cleared spot up that was called something like “Papa’s Crab Shack”?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

welldoya said:


> Wasn’t there another camp either at the fishing pier or the next cleared spot up that was called something like “Papa’s Crab Shack”?


There was one at the first bridge leaving Pace


----------



## Bluetick1969 (Jul 22, 2020)

I cant remember of the name of that one, seem like it changed names twice.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw a guy pulling a boat looking pretty pissed off this morning after seeing the gate closed at Jims


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I have noticed the gate closed on occasion, usually during inclement weather.
My pet peeve at Jim’s - why do some people launch and barely pull up to park their truck, making it necessary for others to maneuver around them to use the ramp?
Is backing a trailer more than 30’ a challenge for them?


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

McPhil said:


> I was just wondering about some attitude associated with Jim's fish camp. anyone had problems there?


I stopped by with my grandson one time to get some bait. Won't ever make that mistake again. Even my grandson noticed the guy is a prick. Screw him!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Looks like Jims is having a boat demo this weekend. I saw about 10 brand new pontoon boats this mooring, things could get interesting


----------



## Ol’shittyfish (Jun 3, 2021)

welldoya said:


> Wasn’t there another camp either at the fishing pier or the next cleared spot up that was called something like “Papa’s Crab Shack”?


Pops crab trap. I remember it well, when you could throw a castnet from the bridges. My how times have changed. They were barely hanging on after Aaron and opal, but folded completely after Ivan.


----------



## Bluetick1969 (Jul 22, 2020)

Thise were the good old days, I came across there a few months ago told the wife there us to be cars all up and down the highway, folks fishing. You can even go under the big bridge and fish any longer.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I've launched my small skiff there quite a few times. He's came off as a smart ass a couple times for sure, but I can understand him not letting people just hang out and park there. The ramps do need some repair though. Ok for a small boat but anything over 16ft seems like it'd be a pain.

He's always nice when I buy bait there with my kid and I've never been interrogated for buying bait and not launching.

I launched once during duck season and was surprised to see the gate closed in the morning, other than that at least it's a secure lot.


----------



## Adamcoldstone (Jun 5, 2021)

ThaFish said:


> Jim is the textbook definition of an egotistical prick. There's no better way to say it, so I'm not going to apologize.
> 
> The dude lives in a fantasy world in which he believes he owns the holy grail of yacht marinas, when in reality he owns a shitty, overpriced boat launch & a joke of a tackle shop.
> 
> ...


My dad set up shop at Jim's fish camp back in the '80s had a line of 100 people lined up to a camper to buy cocaine guy at the door with AK-47 I'm sure Mr Jim got his share of money I'm sure he's not worried about putting tackle in there bring your own f**** tackle


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Adamcoldstone said:


> My dad set up shop at Jim's fish camp back in the '80s had a line of 100 people lined up to a camper to buy cocaine guy at the door with AK-47 I'm sure Mr Jim got his share of money I'm sure he's not worried about putting tackle in there bring your own f**** tackle


Hell of a first post. Bravo!

Were there hookers?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Adamcoldstone said:


> My dad set up shop at Jim's fish camp back in the '80s had a line of 100 people lined up to a camper to buy cocaine guy at the door with AK-47 I'm sure Mr Jim got his share of money I'm sure he's not worried about putting tackle in there bring your own f**** tackle


Roll damn tide. Bring back the 80s

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Bump !! Jim's Sucks !!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

The nearest ramp that I can think of is in Pace. Florida town. Probably just a mile or so from Jim's.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> The nearest ramp that I can think of is in Pace. Florida town. Probably just a mile or so from Jim's.


They're doing a lot of repairs and upgrades at Swamphouse, rebuilding the docks and supposed to be reopening the store. If they have live bait that will be the end of Jim’s.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

DLo said:


> They're doing a lot of repairs and upgrades at Swamphouse, rebuilding the docks and supposed to be reopening the store. If they have live bait that will be the end of Jim’s.


I was referring to the ramp at the end of Florida town road, at Florida town park.
The yellow line is about 6000 ft. Just over a mile to Jim's from Floridatown Park.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Unless they have done some work on it, it's very shallow and cannot be used except at high tide.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> I was referring to the ramp at the end of Florida town road, at Florida town park.
> The yellow line is about 6000 ft. Just over a mile to Jim's from Floridatown Park.
> 
> View attachment 1085404


Hope your not launching anything bigger than a Kayak at Florida town Ramp!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing like taking time out of your day to go online and bash a local business that serves fishermen. I'll bet Rick doesn't come throw rocks at you when you're mowing.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> Nothing like taking time out of your day to go online and bash a local business that serves fishermen. I'll bet Rick doesn't come throw rocks at you when you're mowing.


No, Rick throws rocks when you try to do business with him.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

FWIW…went by there yesterday. A lot of hunters and people launching smaller boats. Shot the bull with Rick for a bit - guess us a’holes can tolerate each other.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I launch at Jim’s occasionally. Rick has always been fine, never had a problem.
If he has an attitude on occasion it’s probably because he puts up with a lot around there. No telling what kind of people he’s had come around. Probably why he’s put up the fences and iron gates.
My uncle owned a similar operation in Panama City many years ago. For some reason, more than his share of scumbags were drawn to the place. One night I saw him almost gig a guy with a flounder gig. Another time he had to pull a shotgun on a guy that was about to stab his son with a filet knife.
I don’t know this but I’m betting Rick has seen similar things or at least things that will cause an attitude.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Many years ago, I also had a bad experience there at his ramp.! I pulled in meeting my dad, he was already launching the boat and paid. I parked close to 90 but water side. He came out yelling I couldn’t park there and I need to go up and pay the lady. Never been back.!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

welldoya said:


> I launch at Jim’s occasionally. Rick has always been fine, never had a problem.
> If he has an attitude on occasion it’s probably because he puts up with a lot around there. No telling what kind of people he’s had come around. Probably why he’s put up the fences and iron gates.
> My uncle owned a similar operation in Panama City many years ago. For some reason, more than his share of scumbags were drawn to the place. One night I saw him almost gig a guy with a flounder gig. Another time he had to pull a shotgun on a guy that was about to stab his son with a filet knife.
> I don’t know this but I’m betting Rick has seen similar things or at least things that will cause an attitude.


I kept a boat there, and have bought bait from Rick for years before. I felt good leaving my boat there, because Rick doesn't put up with people on the property who are not there to do business. He has dealt with some real BS, there, but he runs a tight ship, and I knew my stuff was secure. Like a lot of folks, he has a gruff exterior, but once you get to know him, in my experience, he is always friendly and helpful. 

Edited:


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> Jim is the textbook definition of an egotistical prick. There's no better way to say it, so I'm not going to apologize.
> 
> The dude lives in a fantasy world in which he believes he owns the holy grail of yacht marinas, when in reality he owns a shitty, overpriced boat launch & a joke of a tackle shop.
> 
> ...


The second line says it all. Enjoy the private Jims club


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Corpsman said:


> I kept a boat there, and have bought bait from Rick for years before. I felt good leaving my boat there, because Rick doesn't put up with people on the property who are not there to do business. He has dealt with some real BS, there, but he runs a tight ship, and I knew my stuff was secure. Like a lot of folks, he has a gruff exterior, but once you get to know him, in my experience, he is always friendly and helpful.
> 
> Edited:


I figured that was probably the case.


----------

